
What the fuck does “Not functional enough” mean - keshav_m
As part of the interview process, I was asked to solve toy robot problem. Bitbucket repo url https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mkeshav@bitbucket.org&#x2F;mkeshav&#x2F;toy-robot.git.<p>Feedback received was,
1. It is not functional enough (functional refers to functional programming)
2. There should have been more unit tests<p>Can FP experts of interwebz review my code and tell me, why my solution is not functional enough?
My opinion is, it is either functional or not. Don&#x27;t tell me, because it is not lazy. I do have free monad based implementation of this toy. I use it to teach FP concepts to other developers.
I would say it is over engineering in this context and hence did not submit it.<p>As far as unit test goes, coverage is 100%. I feel the reviewer is probably from a
dynamic language background and does not appreciate the real use of compiler.<p>I really want to know, am I missing something or the reviewer is an idiot?<p>Thanks in advance
======
Ice_cream_suit
While I am no expert in robotics or in functional programming, at a quick
glance your code seems rather imperative.

You are probably already familiar with this but see
[https://github.com/fpinscala/fpinscala](https://github.com/fpinscala/fpinscala)
for some examples of functional programming in Scala.

Functionality like ugliness, is in the eye of the beholder, particularly when
dealing with multi-paradigm languages like Scala. But certain idioms are
expected...

~~~
keshav_m
If you do not provide concrete example of where it is imperative, I am sorry,
I would have to respectfully assume, you have no clue.

